# Frabill Coming to Nodak Outdoors



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just to give you a heads up, the full line of ice houses, rods and accessories from Frabill will be available through Nodak Outdoors within 2 weeks.

I'll open the line with screaming deals so keep your eye out for it. 

Chris


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Good work on that one Chris!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

IMO, the nicest flip over houses anywhere.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Man!!!! it just keeps getting better.

I'm a sucker for a new hardwater toy!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Frabill products should go on sale by 12/11, a week from this Saturday.

I'll carry 4 styles of houses, various house accessories and a wide selection of tip ups and rods.

FYI


----------

